# Woodstock Août 1969 ... ...



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Nostalgie, nostalgie ... ...
Ce n'est probablement pas le lieu propice, mais j'essaie quand même :
"recherche des gars qui étaient à Woodstock en août 1969 pour échanger photos, souvenirs, impressions etc... ..."
Un site pas mal :
Woodstock 69


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2002)

je recherche mon voisin de couveuse... aout 69, clinique du docteur fievez, hazebrouck... pour echanger quelques souvenirs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je recherche mon voisin de couveuse... aout 69, clinique du docteur fievez, hazebrouck...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Salut Ficelle !
Si j'avais su, j'aurais fait un crochet par Hazebrouck juste pour la débrancher, ta couveuse ...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2002)

Pourquoi j'était pas né à cette époque ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Pourquoi j'était pas né à cette époque ?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Sois positif Toine !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si t'avais été à Woodstock en 69, t'aurais aux environs de 50 piges maintenant ... t'imagines


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2002)

J'y étais pas (trop jeune), j'ai vu le film quelques années plus tard, je suis sortie du cinéma du soleil plein la tête


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
Sois positif Toine !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si t'avais été à Woodstock en 69, t'aurais aux environs de 50 piges maintenant ... t'imagines   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bah ouaip, mais au moins j'aurai vécu WoodStock ... ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
*du soleil plein la tête   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Salut Barbarella !
Moi, c'est ma recette quand je me sens mal : je ressors mes vieux souvenirs, photos - super-8 - vynils ... et quelques instants après : "let the sunshine in"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...et j'en avais vraiment besoin ce week-end !!!


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2002)

> Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
> [QB]
> ------
> "let the sunshine in"
> ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Bah ouaip, mais au moins j'aurai vécu WoodStock ... ... ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Je comprend Toine !




Pour moi, il y a eu un "avant" et un "après" Woodstock et j'ose dire que ma façon de vivre a été largement conditionnée par cette expérience ...
Jamais, depuis plus de trente ans, je n'ai ressenti d'aussi semblables "vibrations cosmiques" (je me laisse aller là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Maintenant, loin de moi l'idée de penser que "hors de Woodstock pas de salut..." - c'était une fabuleuse expérience, mais pas question de nostalgie maladive : l'avenir est devant nous !
Mais parfois, se retourner, ça fait du bien


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-
Mais parfois, se retourner, ça fait du bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est surtout plus prudent quand on élève comme toi des opposums en liberté dans son salon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez, pour la route : "On the road again" des Canned Heat...!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Salut Tanplan !
... et pour suivre, un petit "Creedence..."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[10 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

"Everyday I'am trying to move forward, but something is driving me back..."
Janis Joplin





[10 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

Ha, The Big...!
On va s'entendre!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai malheureusement pas ton age mais je vois qu'on partage, après les opposums et les marmottes, les mêmes disques!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je propose un p'tit "sunshine of your love" des "Cream" pour suivre...


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Salut Tanplan !
... et pour suivre, un petit "Creedence..."   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[10 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

justement, hier matin, j'ai chargé sur limewire plusieurs
creedence clearwater revival dont : house of the rising sun, vietnam war song etc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Bon choix Tanplan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je renchéris avec un petit "Jefferson Airplane".....


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

l'un de mes préféres c'est Joe Cocker


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*l'un de mes préféres c'est Joe Cocker    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Ah ! ... que ça fait du bien tout ça !
Faut dire aussi que je n'ai "pas de chance" : 3 enfants (26 - 20 et 17 ans) qui qualifient "ma musique" de vieux trucs grésillants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et qui ne jurent que par le rap et la techno (parfois c'est bien aussi ...!!!).
Toute leur éducation est à refaire ... boudiou !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Ah ! ... que ça fait du bien tout ça !
Faut dire aussi que je n'ai "pas de chance" : 3 enfants (26 - 20 et 17 ans) qui qualifient "ma musique" de vieux trucs grésillants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et qui ne jurent que par le rap et la techno (parfois c'est bien aussi ...!!!).
Toute leur éducation est à refaire ... boudiou !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'tanplan - élevé aux "Stones, Doors et John Mayall" - pour vous servir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout n'est pas perdu The Big... Laisse leur un peu de temps.

_La belle journée que tu nous offres là... Merci mon flamand rose!_


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

La belle journée que voilà!!!
Faut pas pleurer mon The Big!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'crois que si Starbus était là, il se joindrait à nous avec plaisir!
Quel plaisir de réécouter toutes ces morceaux enchanteurs!
Greuuuouuuuarf! La pêche quoi!


----------



## benjamin (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-----------------------
Je comprend Toine !





Pour moi, il y a eu un "avant" et un "après" Woodstock et j'ose dire que ma façon de vivre a été largement conditionnée par cette expérience ...
Jamais, depuis plus de trente ans, je n'ai ressenti d'aussi semblables "vibrations cosmiques" (je me laisse aller là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mes quelques lignes si notre famille si agitée, mêmes rapides et au trait grossier, n'étaient donc pas si éloignées de la réalité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Et encore, on oublie les meilleurs : ceux qui, à chaque fois me font penser à une partie de pétanque avec des ménisques ... je veux dire "jette-rotules"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pardon


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

Bon, vous me plaisez bien tous les deux avec vos choix de musique, à vous lire, j'ai plein de petites fleurs qui
dansent dans ma tête (j'vous jure j'ai rien fumé    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ps :ne pas oublier jimmy hendrix. @+


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*Bon, vous me plaisez bien tous  avec vos choix de musique, à vous lire, j'ai plein de petites fleurs qui
dansent dans ma tête (j'vous jure j'ai rien fumé     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ps :ne pas oublier jimmy hendrix. @+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

oups, j'ai voulu m'éditer et je me suis cité, ce sont les petites fleurs


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*je recherche mon voisin de couveuse... aout 69, clinique du docteur fievez, hazebrouck... pour echanger quelques souvenirs !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil cherche voisin de couveuse, fin décembre 73, Maternité de l'Hopital Nord, Amiens, le bébé bleu c'était moi maintenant je suis rouge, vive la technicoloration!


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

_alèm élevé au Sex Pistols/Clash et à Debussy/Brahms il vous en prie!!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dany:
*
ps :ne pas oublier jimmy hendrix. @+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Le voilà ! ... notre Maître ...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*alèm élevé au Sex Pistols/Clash et à Debussy/Brahms il vous en prie!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais pas nourri au PAL mais à la morue _les produits marins, des sensations  euh pures?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
maintenant je suis rouge, vive la technicoloration!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Non, ça doit être la honte ...!!!


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
Le voilà ! ... notre Maître ...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hey joe !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et encore, on oublie les meilleurs : ceux qui, à chaque fois me font penser à une partie de pétanque avec des ménisques ... je veux dire "jette-rotules"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : pardon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un "too young to die" par exemple...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et hop! "Who do you love" du "George Thorogood & The Destroyers! Y-a pas de mal à se faire du bien, 'ce pas Dany?!


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Non, ça doit être la honte ...!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_en passant_ 

mais non  quand je serais vieux, je serais jaune sauf si je suis mort avant!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Mes quelques lignes si notre famille si agitée, mêmes rapides et au trait grossier, n'étaient donc pas si éloignées de la réalité   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Oh que non !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dites bonjour à "tonton"


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Un "too young to die" par exemple...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et hop! "Who do you love" du "George Thorogood & The Destroyers! Y-a pas de mal à se faire du bien, 'ce pas Dany?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça devrait même être obligatoire et remboursé par la sécu


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

quand je serais vieux, je serais jaune   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah! si jaunesse savait !


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*alèm élevé au Sex Pistols/Clash et à Debussy/Brahms? il vous en prie!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pour la peine, j'te proscris un "I'm your hoochie coochie Man" par  Muddy Waters himself!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

Qui ?


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2002)

which who?


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Qui ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

The Yardbirds...?
J'ai un doute...


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

... Ou les Who, j'mélange toujours leurs bobines.


----------



## dany (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Qui ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la bande des 4 ( sorry, c'est la période des élections)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2002)

C'était bien Who avec Pete Townsend...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Laisse leur un peu de temps.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------------
Eux, ils ont le temps ....! moi, ça commence à craindre !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais tu as raison 'Tanplan ... c'est une belle journée pleine de fleurs, de musique et d'amour ...
ps : espérons que ça dure


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------------
Eux, ils ont le temps ....! moi, ça commence à craindre !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais tu as raison 'Tanplan ... c'est une belle journée pleine de fleurs, de musique et d'amour ...
ps : espérons que ça dure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y-a pas de raison!
C'est un *'pa* comme toi qu'il m'aurait fallu!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
C'est un 'pa comme toi qu'il m'aurait fallu!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Boudiou, Tanplan ! Juste le temps de me relever après avoir glissé dans la mare de larmes qui m'entoure et je te passe un petit Pink Floyd de derrière les fagots !!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*C'était bien Who avec Pete Townsend...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

monsieur Moulinet!


----------



## minime (11 Juin 2002)




----------



## FOURDEN (11 Juin 2002)

*justement, hier matin, j'ai chargé sur limewire plusieurs
creedence clearwater revival dont : house of the rising sun*
Heu... Le Creedence n'a jamais enregistre cette chanson...les Animals (avec Eric Burdon) oui......


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juin 2002)

'






Joe Cocker et Marianne Faithfull... Aaaaah, que d'émotions...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juin 2002)

'

Eeuuuh, on m'informe dans mon oreillette que la photo précédemment postée ne correspondrait pas aux artistes indiqués...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une enquête est en cours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Bonjour à Toutes et Tous !
This is Radio "Woodstock sixty nine" qui vous souhaite de tout coeur une journée agréable et ensoleillée ...
Le champ de marguerites nous attend pour une ronde endiablée dans la rosée matinale...
Donnons-nous la main, mes Frères et dansons ... 
Bonnes vibrations ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vous aime !
thebig


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Bonnes vibrations ce matin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vous aime !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tous à la fois ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*
Tous à la fois ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Salut Le Gognol !
A mon âge on ne fait plus le difficile !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...on prend ce qui tombe...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Et un petit Procol Harum pour commencer en douceur et embrayer ses neurones ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

...et pour suivre, un Them percutant (boudiou, j'ai la pêche aujourd'hui...) - G L O R I A ..... Gloriaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Allez, pour se sortir la "tête du cul" ce matin ... on enchaîne :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Alèèmmmmm ! Non !
On repose son tabouret et on laisse Manon tranquille


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Bon, Jeanba ! Avoue que t'y étais aussi !!!


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

AAAAh Woodstock....

Pour moi, c'est Country Joe & the Fish..

"Give me a F...."

On aurait pu se rencontrer theBig, malheureusement, j'avais 13 ans et des parents un p'tit peu "croulants"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, je l'ai suivi par disques interposés...

Mais tout pareil, Creedence, TYA, The WHO, Jimmy, Aerosmith, Jeferson Airplane, Canned Heat !!!

y'en a tellement et tout de la bonne zique !!!

Bon allez, je me remet au bouleau....

A +

[11 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Bon allez, je me remet au bouleau..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Salut Remi et bon courage !!!
Secoue-toi avant de commencer, t'as encore des pétales dans les cheveux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Et un petit coup de Neil Young pour les amateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et un petit coup de Neil Young pour les amateurs...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

salut à tous & theBig!





yep! c'était un de mes premier vyniles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



magnifique ca me rappel tant de souvenirs... hihihi j'ni était pas en 69 (3ans), mais la période Hippy j'l'ai vécue en 76-77...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juin 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

Ficelle, tu connais Hazebrouck ??? Ca me flingue ça ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*
yep! c'était un de mes premier vyniles   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Salut Oupsy et bienvenue sur NostalgieNostalgie.com  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






..."fine connaisseuse" à ce que je vois !!!
Quelle époque : on était jeune, beau et pauvre ... maintenant, y a juste le 3ième qualificatif qui n'a pas changé (je parle pour moi, bien entendu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Que ta journée soit belle !
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

Pour évacuer les mauvaises ondes de la matiné, je propose un morceau des Aphrodite's Child de leur album "666" - "?" avec la grande Irene Papas! Pour ceux qui n'accrocheraient pas, un "The Four Horsemen" par les même!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Et c'est reparti ... Voilà mon Tanplan, y'a ka demander :


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Et un petit coup de Neil Young pour les amateurs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Version Weld c'est possible parce que c'est chiant à mourir Harvest!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Pour évacuer les mauvaises ondes de la matiné, je propose un morceau des Aphrodite's Child de leur album "666" - "?" avec la grande Irene Papas! Pour ceux qui n'accrocheraient pas, un "The Four Horsemen" par les même!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le point d'interrogation, c'est un huit couché mais il ne veut pas passer...
Les connaisseurs auront corrigé d'eux même, j'encourage les autres à découvrir cet album hors du commun, genre grand pop-opéra!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

... dans tout ça, on oublie Joan Baez !!!
(qu'est-ce qu'elle m'a fait flipper cette fille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Salut Oupsy et bienvenue sur NostalgieNostalgie.com    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






..."fine connaisseuse" à ce que je vois !!!
Quelle époque : on était jeune, beau et pauvre ... maintenant, y a juste le 3ième qualificatif qui n'a pas changé (je parle pour moi, bien entendu...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Que ta journée soit belle !
Amitiés,
thebig*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci theBig!

Yep! Il est cool ton site   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voui bah là, j'étais au berceau... mais plus tard j'mi suis ratrappée (z'aime tout ou presque) SOUS L'ARBRE A PALARBRE on peut voir mes goûts musicaux éclectiques.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A toi aussi, toute belle journée ensoleillée !
Et à ce que j'vois c'est bien parti  et vive la vie quelle soit colorée par nos souvenirs les plus beaux, les plus chauds, les plus fous... ça ravigote tout ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bises du lac Léman... à bientôt!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 juin 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## minime (11 Juin 2002)

All you need is love


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*... dans tout ça, on oublie Joan Baez !!!
(qu'est-ce qu'elle m'a fait flipper cette fille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sur que c'était pas plutôt "kiffer"...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2002)

oulala... j'suis pas en avance sur ma surprise hihihi©

bon ben j'vous laisse j'ai du boulot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



amusez-vous bien jeunesse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye bye


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
Pour évacuer les mauvaises ondes de la matiné, je propose un morceau des Aphrodite's Child de leur album "666" - "?" avec la grande Irene Papas! Pour ceux qui n'accrocheraient pas, un "The Four Horsemen" par les même!  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Le point d'interrogation, c'est un huit couché mais il ne veut pas passer...
Les connaisseurs auront corrigé d'eux même, j'encourage les autres à découvrir cet album hors du commun, genre grand pop-opéra!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Du pop-opéra, je ne sais pas, mais un disque effectivement hors du commun. Entre les "roucoulades" du Demis Roussos et les gémissements d'Irène Papas (imaginez Céline Dion ou Lara Fabian à la place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, vous aurez une idée de l'infini en question) , il y en a pour tous les goûts.

Et pour la couverture, du sobre : rouge et 666 au mileu (sur fond noir ? je n'ai pas mes vinyles au boulot)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
T'es sur que c'était pas plutôt "kiffer"...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
...les deux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai eu l'occasion de la rencontrer et de lui parler dans un festival folk ... crois-moi, la joue où elle m'avait embrassée, je ne l'ai pas lavée pendant un mois ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et en plus, je suis sérieux là !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Luc G:
*

Et pour la couverture, du sobre : rouge et 666 au mileu (sur fond noir ? je n'ai pas mes vinyles au boulot)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

666 noir sur fond rouge...
Ta comparaison est un peu dur... L'esprit qui les animait n'était surement pas le même que les "gueulardes" que tu cites... Une grande différence pour moi! Il ne faut pas oublier les musiciens, les frères Vangélis...
C'est un album qui sent l'acide à plein nez!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[11 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Version Weld c'est possible parce que c'est chiant à mourir Harvest!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


et oui c'est ca les goûts et les couleurs y en à pour tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ps: y ne fera pas partie du voyage


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Vindju ! Luc G ... prononcer les noms de Céline Dion et Lara Fabian dans un thread euphorisant et planant à souhait ... ça c'est du culot


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2002)

et Johnny Rotten ?

et Fred Frith (un pote à Robert Wyatt) ?

et Otomo Yoshihide?

JOhn Zorn?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et Johnny Rotten ?
et Fred Frith (un pote à Robert Wyatt) ?
et Otomo Yoshihide?
JOhn Zorn?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------





confus ... ... tu me casses là Alèm !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oserais-je avouer que les 4 noms que tu cites me sont parfaitement inconnus


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

666 noir sur fond rouge...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heuuu.... pas tout à fait;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Là, Remi, c'est trop ! Tu m'assassines ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...ce thread est une machine à remonter le temps...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

J'y ajouterais bien un petit "Wishbone Ash"...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

Wouaahhh ! Remi Trom, là tu charries !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cohen de lard, passe encore même si c'est pas vraiment casher. Mais alors T Rex, c'est carrément de l'anachronisme !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Parmi les meilleurs ... ...


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

Merci the Big

Avec des thread comme ça, on a de la musique toute la journée dans la tête...

allez encore un petit :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Avec des thread comme ça, on a de la musique toute la journée dans la tête...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Bien vrai Remi ! Même que ça en devient lancinant ... depuis ce matin, je fredonne "My Lady d'Arbanville..."
Doivent me prendre pour un taré au bureau ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Je les avais oublié ceux-là ... faut dire qu'ils sont toujours en retard de 10 ans


----------



## Luc G (11 Juin 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posté à l'origine par Luc G:

Et pour la couverture, du sobre : rouge et 666 au mileu (sur fond noir ? je n'ai pas mes vinyles au boulot)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
666 noir sur fond rouge...
Ta comparaison est un peu dur... L'esprit qui les animait n'était surement pas le même que les "gueulardes" que tu cites... Une grande différence pour moi! Il ne faut pas oublier les musiciens, les frères Vangélis...
C'est un album qui sent l'acide à plein nez!   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sûr, 'tanplan, que l'esprit n'était pas le même    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Ni l'esprit, ni la musique, ni pas grand chose d'ailleurs. Ce sur quoi je voulais insister, c'est l'écart qu'il peut y avoir entre ce style de disque et les disques des miss que je citais. C'était des disques qui, à l'époque, étaient quand même, aussi, au moins un peu "commerciaux". Malgré ça, c'est plein d'essais d'invention, peut-être pas toutes réussies mais au moins essayées, par Vangelis entre autres, comme tu dis.

Aujourd'hui, je ne trouve pas ça dans le peu que j'écoute des "stars" (je peux me tromper, j'écoute plutôt du jazz).

Pour terminer, je rêve ou personne n'a cité les Soft Machine (avec le robert wyatt, déjà cité, lui). je me suis racheté quelques CD entre autre "5", le pied.

[11 juin 2002 : message édité par Luc G]


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

Comment les oublier ??? Spécialement le solo d'Alvin Lee à Woodstock...
(Pour les gosses, c'est le morceau de guitare dans le film "Le peril jeune")  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Ben moi c'est Blinded by the light qui ne me lache plus depuis le début de ce thread alors voilà :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

C'est du délire ... !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai même rangé la moquette ... pas besoin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

...j'ai même gardé le meilleur pour the end...


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

Bon ben plus rien à dire....

Je sais ce que je vais faire ce soir en arrivant à la casa...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*Bon ben plus rien à dire....
Je sais ce que je vais faire ce soir en arrivant à la casa...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Moi aussi ... je ne tiens plus sur place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : dans ma voiture, j'ai les Floyd ... je vais commencer par "Astronomy Domine", "Careful with that axe Eugene"... etc...
Encore 3 heures à attendre ...


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

Ben pour moi ce sera Who's next dans la voiture de quoi avoir la pêche pour affronter les automobilistes autant irascibles que certains posteurs de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (dans d'autre Thread que celui-ci certainement le plus cool que j'aie lu dans ces Forums   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*autant irascibles que certains posteurs de MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
D'ailleurs, je suis déjà en contact avec Jacksim pour échanger les étoiles contre des petites fleurs ...
1 pétale musicale pour les nouveaux membres,
2 pétales musicales pour les habitués etc... etc...
Car, comme disait mon grand-père, grand chasseur de phoques chez Artic : "La musique adoucit les morses"...


----------



## remi trom (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
1 pétale musicale pour les nouveaux membres,
2 pétales musicales pour les habitués etc... etc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et pour les Moderateurs : 

 des colombes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Bonne idée Remi !
Pour nos Administrateurs, je propose ceci :


----------



## jfr (11 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*Spécialement le solo d'Alvin Lee à Woodstock...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A Woodstock, t'es sûr? A l'île de Wight, plutôt non? Y a une version d'enfer de "Love Like a man" au Fillmore East de New York sur un vinyle format 45t, mais enregistré en 33 pour durer plus longtemps... Mon Dieu quel régal!
Alvin Lee, l'homme qui joue plus vite que son ombre, qu'y disaient...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Cadeau ....


----------



## Luc G (12 Juin 2002)

"Love like a man", c'est pas mal du tout mais j'ai vu des cassettes du dit morceau voler bas :

c'était, il y a très très longtemps, il n'y avait encore que des règles à calcul et quelques très rares et cachées (parce qu'interdites) machines à calculer de Pascal (avec manivelles et tout, et je ne plaisante pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). J'étais interne en math sup (en attendant de virer ma cuti pour la fac, un peu plus ouverte quand même).

Un de mes codétenus avait version longue (10') et version courte (2-3') sur cassette et il nous les passait en boucle le soir : une longue, une courte, une longue, une courte jusqu'à ce que la tension monte   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et que le morse passe à point-point-point.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
A Woodstock, t'es sûr?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Woodstock, je confirme - même que la prestation des TYA a été interrompue par une trombe d'eau ... c'était dantesque !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Bon Dieu ! J'hésite maintenant entre "Love like a man" et "I'am going home" ... ça fait 33 ans quand même


----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Bon Dieu ! J'hésite maintenant entre "Love like a man" et "I'am going home" ... ça fait 33 ans quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme, a Woodstock et c'était "I'am going home"


----------



## jfr (12 Juin 2002)

Oui oui, bien sûr, suis-je bééééte, i'm going home! Je me suis laissé abuser par ce flot de souvenirs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eh oui, et la pluie!
Ooo oh-oh-oh-ooh!
No rain! no rain! no rain!

&lt;soupir&gt;


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Ouf ! Ma mémoire est encore à moitié bonne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais que cela ne nous fasse pas oublier... :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jfr:
*
Ooo oh-oh-oh-ooh!
No rain! no rain! no rain!
&lt;soupir&gt;   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Le pire, c'est qu'après quelques minutes, alors que plus de 500.000 personnes scandaient "no rain ! no rain...", le soleil est apparu derrière les nuages et a inondé la scène en premier dans un halo cosmique ... ...
Certains en sont tombés à genoux tandis que d'autres se sont mis à pleurer...
Le paradis, je vous dis ...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Bon, d'accord !!! J'embellis un chouia ...mais c'était bien grave quand même


----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*

Certains en sont tombés à genoux tandis que d'autres se sont mis à pleurer...
Le paradis, je vous dis ...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez, the big, avoue, quelle petite pastille avais-tu avallée ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*
Allez, the big, avoue, quelle petite pastille avais-tu avallée ???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------------
Jamais de pastille ... ô grand jamais !!!
Rien que du naturel tendrement cultivé au lombricompost artisanal et roulé avec soin sur la cuisse de ma copine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...le synthétique, c'est pas mon truc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Bon, les Brothers, il faut que je bosse un peu pour la pitance de ma famille...
Je vais être obligé de déconnecter ce soir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les platines sont à vous ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Demain matin, j'ouvre la prairie à 7 heures pour le "grand bonjour" !
Merci d'épargner mes hortensias...
Que la soirée vous soit douce, propice et pleine d'agréables surprises ...


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

Pour la route, mon oiseau...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_on a failli oublier les Grateful Dead..._


----------



## benjamin (12 Juin 2002)

thebig, je t'ai fait un petit clin d'il sur les forums (dans la page d'actu), pour bien finir la journée.
D'autres souvenirs vont peut-être en profiter pour arriver


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

*THEBOBIG COOL*  ça se fume tes fleurs !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Merci mon Tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, je file vers mon destin ... ... ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Et Dylan ?
Et Guthrie ?
Et Donovan ?
Et Cat Stevens ?
Et Simon ?
Et Garfunkel ?
Et Leonard Cohen ?
...


----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Et Leonard Cohen ?
...[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Léonard Cohen de lard... 











désolé, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[11 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Et Dylan ?
Et Guthrie ?
Et Donovan ?
Et Cat Stevens ?
Et Simon ?
Et Garfunkel ?
Et Leonard Cohen ?
...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Rien que du sérieux et du classique ... au moins, je connais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Merci Franck !
ps : pas comme certains qui veulent se faire mousser...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

...Et on continue ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Ou peut-être ça, avant de déjeuner ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)




----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

Aimer son lac et pas la mer....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Encore, encore !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est trop bon !


----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

Si tu aimes ça, j'en ai encore....

Te souviens tu de lui...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Goooood Morniiiiinnnng frérots of the world !
J'espère que votre nuit a été douce, étoilée et moutonneuse !!!
Il est temps maintenant de débuter une belle journée dans la joie et la bonne humeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je me force un peu là...).
N'hésitez pas à remplir ce threads de messages d'amitié et d'amour (du plus enflammé au plus kitsch - de toutes manières on est entre nous...).
Pour faire partie du "Woodstock 69", rien de plus simple : il suffit de dire "je t'aime" à quelqu'un au moins une fois par jour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, on débute par un morceau de circonstance "Gimme some lovin" de Spencer Davis Group en 1967 :






Ah, j'allais oublier : je vous aime


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Aujourd'hui, une pensée spéciale pour tous les djeunes qui sont en train de bûcher comme des bêtes pour réussir leurs exams...
Que "la Force" soit avec vous et prenez courage en pensant que votre récompense ultime sera de devenir comme nous dans une trentaine d'années  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (j'en vois déjà qui ferment leurs bouquins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Pensée particulière pour "La Puce" à Simon qui débute aujourd'hui !
Après les exams ... la plage ! (tiens, tiens !!!).

Spécialement pour vous :


----------



## remi trom (12 Juin 2002)

Salut thebiglebowski et salut tout le monde,

Belle journée aujourd'hui, soleil radieux et mini-jupes assurées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Soleil, je vous aime !!! voilà c'est dit, ça fait du bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel dommage que ma journée soit si chargée et que je ne puisse partager plus de temps avec vous !

Quelqu'un qu'on ne peut pas oublier :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Salut Remi !!!
Idem pour moi : peu de temps aujourd'hui ... mais on va se rattraper après ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bosse bien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Un petit dernier pour la route avant de bosser... :


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

Bonjour The Big, Remi... Tous!

Un "Magic Carpet Ride" par Steppenwolf pour dissiper la grisaille matinale...
POWA!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

...suivi de "Born to be wild" pour les matheux juste avant l'oral ... :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Salut 'Tanplan" !
...on pourrait également se passer un "Iron Butterfly" pour recharger nos batteries  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... :


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

... Et Lynyrd Skynyrd pour pas perdre la main!
Powa Powa up!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*... Et Lynyrd Skynyrd pour pas perdre la main!
Powa Powa up!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Y'aka demander   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je me souviens encore quand ils se sont glandés avec leur avion - ça devait être en 76 ou 77 - quelle perte !

[12 juin 2002 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

Ya Ya Ya hop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une dédicace spéciale pour notre Roi des Paquerettes : "Turn! Turn! Turn! (to everything thre is a season) des BYRDS".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suivi par les mêmes de : 'So you want to be a rock'n roll star".
... Pour toi mon oiseau...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

J'adore ce logo psychedelique à souhait.... (bon, faut pas trop le fixer en rentrant de beuverie, mais quand même !!!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Un rêve : trouver un Rock Ola "néon" d'occas à un prix super abordable pour y fourrer tous mes 45 T et conjuguer le plaisir des oreilles avec le plaisir des yeux ...
ps : c'est rare et c'est ... très cher !


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

En attendant le juxe box, continuons à soigner la programmation... "Foggy Notion" du Velvet Underground, ça vous ferait plaisir...?
Allez... Powa!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ça vous ferait plaisir...?
Allez... Powa!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
Oh que oui ! Surtout que j'ai une petite faim ...


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

tiens, j'ai vu leur premier concert, ya pas longtemps dans _Walden, notes, films and diaries_ de *Jonas Mekas*. Je Vous le conseille fortement, on doit le trouver en VHS minimum (il a été ré-édité il y a deux ans)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*THEBOBIG COOL  ça se fume tes fleurs !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
...je te conseillerais le chrysanthème séché allongé d'un brin d'iris - il paraît que ça réveillerait un mort et que ça adoucit le regard... Aarrrfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...sinon dans les classiques, tu as la décoction de tulipes avec en conséquence un réveil vaseux et les yeux bulbeux ... Arrrffffff
...Le pied de vigne fumé reste un must dans la maréchaussée !
Attention à la fleur de cactus à prendre en suppositoire : ne pas oublier de la détacher du corps du cactus avant !!!
Content d'avoir pu te renseigner


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
...je te conseillerais le chrysanthème séché allongé d'un brin d'iris - il paraît que ça réveillerait un mort et que ça adoucit le regard... Aarrrfffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...sinon dans les classiques, tu as la décoction de tulipes avec en conséquence un réveil vaseux et les yeux bulbeux ... Arrrffffff
...Le pied de vigne fumé reste un must dans la maréchaussée !
Attention à la fleur de cactus à prendre en suppositoire : ne pas oublier de la détacher du corps du cactus avant !!!
Content d'avoir pu te renseigner   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OUlalala, je vois que nous avons affaire  à un connaisseur de la chose


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Dieu me pardonne ! 
J'ai oublié les plus belles fleurs de ce forum qui sont des espèces rares et protégées, d'une beauté sans pareille et qu'en aucun cas il ne faut flétrir :

La Barbarella pourpre
La Lolita toréane
L'Oupsy du Léman
L'Api Birthday
La Manon Kidinon

Et j'en oublie sûrement ....


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Dieu me pardonne ! 
J'ai oublié les plus belles fleurs de ce forum qui sont des espèces rares et protégées, d'une beauté sans pareille et qu'en aucun cas il ne faut flétrir :

La Barbarella pourpre
La Lolita toréane
L'Oupsy du Léman
L'Api Birthday
La Manon Kidinon

Et j'en oublie sûrement ....









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il faut surtout y faire bien attention à celle là .... Elles sont tellement rares, et tellement précieuses qu'il ne faut surtout pas les abîmer .....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*
Il faut surtout y faire bien attention à celle là .... Elles sont tellement rares, et tellement précieuses qu'il ne faut surtout pas les abîmer .....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
D'accord avec toi Toine ! 
Il ne faut les utiliser qu'avec "modération" (surtout la Manon Kidinon - demande à Zara !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).
ps : that's all folk


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
---------------------
D'accord avec toi Toine ! 
Il ne faut les utiliser qu'avec "modération" (surtout la Manon Kidinon - demande à Zara !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).
ps : that's all folk   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon alors, si tout le monde est d'accord, que demander de plus ..

par contr,e pour l'histoire avec mon zara, je ne me prononcerai pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Ces quelques fleurs des champs pour les plus belles de nos fleurs ..... :


----------



## dmao (12 Juin 2002)

Ouf, MiniMe a rappellé LOVE à notre bon souvenir, mais je m'en voudrais si on oubliait les PRETTY THINGS et leur *fantastique* album S.F. SORROW






[12 juin 2002 : message édité par dmao]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

Merci dmao ! On est impardonnables de les avoir oubliés jusqu'ici !
J'ajouterais aussi leurs grands potes : Tyrannosorus Rex :


----------



## dmao (13 Juin 2002)

Rhaa, joie et bonheur.
Je viens de me faire plaisir en écoutant Time of the Season de l'album *Odessey & Oracle* des ZOMBIES.
La pochette donne le ton    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[12 juin 2002 : message édité par dmao]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Boudiou, je ne me souviens plus de ce groupe !
C'était leur plus grand succès ??? et en quelle année ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Pour les amateurs : 

radio woodstock


----------



## dmao (13 Juin 2002)

Hé hé, les Zombies font parties de ces groupes qui ont hélas été oubliés.
Leur album Odyssey & Oracle en 1967  est un petit chef d'oeuvre dont seuls les initiés en parlent avec les yeux qui pétillent.
J'ai rétabli le lien, donc il ne faut pas manquer d'aller lire la critique et découvrir deux morceaux.

Du bonheur pur j'vous dit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 juin 2002 : message édité par dmao]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

J'y vais de ce pas ...


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

Kes que ça fait plaisir de voir des gens qui ont les mêmes gout musicaux que soi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pasque avec toute la daube qui sort maintenant ,on ce sent un peu seul
Un de mes préferé




Le premier que j'ai écouté et qui m'as rendu accro


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

Pour info:
L'émission Saga sur RTL ce Samedi à minuit reviens sur la carriere de Roger Waters
De bon morceaux en percpective


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

Starbus - Ze Rockoeurse of zi iounivoeurse!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue à radio gaga!


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

chuis en train de le faire écouté à tout le quartier








L'intro de Sweet Jane AAAAAAHHHHH toujours un pur bonheur.


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

... Et  un "Sympathy for the devil" version live sur "Get Yer Ya Ya's Out" des stones...!

POWA!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Enfin, Starbus !!!
ça faisait deux jours qu'on t'attendait... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










...et un fêlé de plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Si avec tout ça on n'a pas beaucoup de ... SA TIS FAC TION ... ...je ne m'appelle plus thebig !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,
"There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth,
None of them along the line know what any of it is worth."
"No reason to get excited," the thief, he kindly spoke,
"There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke.
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late."
All along the watchtower, princes kept the view
While all the women came and went, barefoot servants, too.
Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl,
Two riders were approaching, the wind began to howl.


J'étais pas née  et il  ne me reste que les LP de mon pater et qui sait..... le Flower Power.....
 Mais au manque de mémoire je dirai :

 NON.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Salut Manon !
Ah Jimi ... ... toute ma jeunesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Excellent choix


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

...pas pu résister ...


----------



## MacOlive (13 Juin 2002)

Je me suis inscrit quand j'ai vu le sujet !

Il n'était pas à Woodstock mais à l'Ile de Wight, il ne faut pas l'oublier :







PS : C'est mon 1er poste ici, j'espères que l'image jointe s'affichera ! Sinon, je vous dirais de qui il s'agit !


----------



## MacOlive (13 Juin 2002)

Rory Gallagher.

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment joindre une image à mon texte ? (car j'avais prévu de joindre une photo :-((


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Enfin, Starbus !!!
ça faisait deux jours qu'on t'attendait...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et un fêlé de plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci,merci,merci....
Mon égo vient de prendre encore quelques kilo
Et programmé en boucle pour toute la nuit.




Avec ça je vais encore arriver la gueule dans le c.. au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

And ten years after




Désolé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

C'est mieux





pas belle la vie?

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]

pas de chance y a un probème avec Dick Annergarn!qui devait au moins être dans le public.J'aimais bien moi-
je m'appelle albert de ber le maudit
je m'appelle albert,pomme pourrie 

beau dommage(sans jeu de mot,enfin si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
la photo était top

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par petit scarabée]


----------



## minime (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MacOlive:
*Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment joindre une image à mon texte ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est expliqué sur cette page

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dmao:
*Leur album Odyssey & Oracle en 1967 est un petit chef d'oeuvre dont seuls les initiés en parlent avec les yeux qui pétillent. J'ai rétabli le lien, donc il ne faut pas manquer d'aller lire la critique et découvrir deux morceaux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*It possesses a fantastic richness and complexity of melody, depth of texture, harmony and a lyrical prowess infinitely more poetic than the daft English quaintness of The Kinks or The Small Faces.*

On voit tout de suite qu'il est de bonne foi, MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Steve Marriott rulez !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Salut les Frérots !
Cette journée sera une grande et belle journée parce que nous l'avons décidé !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis, le soleil ne peut pas être dans le ciel et dans nos coeurs à la fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai remarqué que certains d'entre vous ont fait une nocturne - j'en profite pour souhaiter la bienvenue à Macolive à qui nous offrons un bandana fleuri d'accueil ! (pour les toilettes, c'est à droite de la maison bleue adossée à la colline...tu peux y aller, y a pas de clés...!).
Mais place à la musique et ce matin, je suis dit qu'un bon "Aretha Franklin" nous permettrait de décoller.....
Je vous aime ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Pour Petit Scarabée :
J'aimais bien Dick parce que c'était un "fou de Dylan" - sa "mouche qui s'appelait Mireille" était un petit chef-d'oeuvre de tendresse !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Pour continuer dans la fraîcheur et la bonne humeur ....


----------



## remi trom (13 Juin 2002)

Salut à tous les fans des sixties..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce matin ça déménage (pas au niveau des serveurs de MacG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) je rapelle à vos bon souvenirs les débuts d'une futur grande idole :


----------



## dany (13 Juin 2002)

ah,oui Shoking blue, si j'ai besoin de me donner un peu de pèche le matin, j'écoute Venus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Pour Macolive : Gallagher en 1979


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Salut Remi et Dany !
Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais depuis 3 jours je n'arrête pas de fredonner tous ces "vieux machins" - c'est vrai que ça donne une pêche d'enfer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...un véritable remède contre la morosité...!!!


----------



## remi trom (13 Juin 2002)

Comme on est dans les grands guitaristes, un de mes préférés, qu'il joue seul ou en groupe


----------



## remi trom (13 Juin 2002)

Belle journée thebig et Dany et tous ceux qui vont nous rejoindre

Grâce à ce thread, on va pouvoir  commencer une antologie de la musique des années 60 à 80    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[13 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

...pour siroter son Banania à l'aise le long des docks, un bon vieux Otis Reding....


----------



## MacOlive (13 Juin 2002)

Venu de l'Inde pour Woodstock : Mr Ravi Shankar himself !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Merci Macolive ... ça c'est "cosmique" !
J'en suis ravi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je sais ! Mais j'ai un coup de barre


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

Et hop! Hop!
Bonjour les amis.
Je lance un "Kinks" sur la platine pour finir le travail du café froid de la machine en panne ce matin...


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*Kes que ça fait plaisir de voir des gens qui ont les mêmes gout musicaux que soi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pasque avec toute la daube qui sort maintenant ,on ce sent un peu seul
Un de mes préferé




[/IMG]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

huum... ça me rappelle notre dernier debriefing.... nuit blanche, gros soleil, tartines et café, and the alan psychedelic breakfast !!!!
woa


----------



## minime (13 Juin 2002)

Avec un classique des Beach Boys tout baigne dans l'Aqua.


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

c'est pas sur celle là qu'il y a un mort vivant ?


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

pause pipi.... suivant !


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

mais non, c'est pas un disque de yan bleiz !


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

et un petit dernier pour la route.....






moi aussi j'vous aime, mais je suis un peu timide !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*
moi aussi j'vous aime, mais je suis un peu timide !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
T'en fais pas Ficelle ! On le savait, mais on se demandait quand tu allais te déclarer !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2002)

Excellent, Ficelle !!!


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)




----------



## remi trom (13 Juin 2002)

Un autre groupe psychédélique qui nous faisait bien planer c'était Brainticket (j'ai pas trouvé de site avec l'image)

Quelqu'un s'en souvient-il ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Et voilà !
Je les avais complètement oubliés...


----------



## ficelle (13 Juin 2002)

vous reprendrez bien un peu de fromage....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

..."camembert électrique" ??? ???
J'étais pas au courant Arrrffffff


----------



## aes (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*maintenant je suis rouge, vive la technicoloration!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et un autre verre, barman!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

Merci à *thebiglebowsky* pour dick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je cherchais la pochette de"human ménagerie"Cockney Rebel",mais pas de photo toute seule avec un lien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pas le temps de scanner)
Bon 2iéme éssais Dick fait du vélo...


----------



## aes (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
...les deux ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai eu l'occasion de la rencontrer et de lui parler dans un festival folk ... crois-moi, la joue où elle m'avait embrassée, je ne l'ai pas lavée pendant un mois ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et en plus, je suis sérieux là !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu veux un verre pour oublier ça, mon bigounet?


----------



## aes (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------
D'ailleurs, je suis déjà en contact avec Jacksim pour échanger les étoiles contre des petites fleurs ...
1 pétale musicale pour les nouveaux membres,
2 pétales musicales pour les habitués etc... etc...
Car, comme disait mon grand-père, grand chasseur de phoques chez Artic : "La musique adoucit les morses"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nous on veut des mauresques!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Euh ! Alèm ... ... c'est de musique qu'on parle dans ce thread ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...boudiou, croirais entendre mes fils...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------------

ps pour Petit Scarabée : P..... la photo de Dick m'a fichu un coup : c'était tout moi quand j'avais 18 ans (en un peu plus petit et un peu plus trapu !)
De la folie, je vous jure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pareil quand j'ai vu ça je m'suis dis que j'allais brûler toutes mes photos antérieures à 2000,ça rajeunit pas tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon allez sex,biiip,rock&roll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'vous laisse on the road(et Kerouac au fait?) again...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*qu'est-ce qu'on se sent bien après l'avoir dit !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais je l'ai toujours dit, moi, je suis amoureux de la vie et de tous!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ICH LIEBE DICH
I LOVE YOU
JE VOUS AIME
PmmMpp FpmPpfFmfFmm MmmMffPpmMpp

et dans toutes les langues que vous voulez!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

Allez juste une dern's pour la route


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Hé, Petit Scarabée ! t'as quel âge pour avoir aussi bon goût ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : c'est pas donné à tout le monde !hein, le bouffeur de hot dogs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
et dans toutes les langues que vous voulez!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------------
...pour moi, une petite langue de boeuf sauce madère...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Dans nos bras, mon Yann ! Viens te consoler parmi tes frères  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ici, on ne parle pas de chasse, mais de cueillette...
Celle aux papillons est autorisée à condition que le filet soit troué ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nos chiens errent sur la colline (celle où y 'a la maison bleue ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et hument le tendre parfum de la rosée matinale...
Laissons la violence et la peur dans les ténèbres et ouvrons larges nos fenêtres à l'amour et à la fraternité ...
(...envolée lyrique...!)...
Unissons-nous, la symbiose est proche ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Alèm : m.... Alèm ! Tu vois ce que je dois faire à cause de toi !!!!!!


----------



## dmao (13 Juin 2002)

Chouette, Gong est de sortie. Je réplique par   Ange





Et tant que nous somme en France: Magma







[13 juin 2002 : message édité par dmao]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Et pour tempérer nos ardeurs, un Donna Summer bouleàfacettisant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

...Bon, j'écrase le Snoop Doggy Dogg (de chasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) avec un Van Halen de première :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Et si ça ne suffit pas ... la grosse artillerie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais tout cela nous éloigne un peu du sujet d'origine...


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)




----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

et ça





à votre avis, ça sert à quoi?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

et bin entre autres à ça :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Là c'est trop !!!







Non-violent peut-être ! Mais tu croyais peut-être que j'allais tendre ma joue gauche ???
Tans pis, je sors l'arme ultime ! 
Adieu Alèm ! je t'aimais bien quand même !


----------



## MacOlive (13 Juin 2002)

C'est vrai que l'on s'égare un peu du sujet d'origine !

Don't forget the Boogie !


----------



## dmao (13 Juin 2002)

Je sais ce qui va te calmer The Big.
Si tu étais ému en voyant Joan Baez, que se passe t'il lorque tu vois Melanie?


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

et quand ils sont à quatre c'est pire






Fred Frith Guitar Quartet

comme quoi en 69, yavait pas que des miévreries!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je provoque mais en fait je ne le pense pas et ces types viennent tous de là ou du jazz, pour ceux qui connaissent, Fred Frith était guitariste de Henry Cow et a joué encore souvent ensuite avec Robert Wyatt et Chris Cutler_

si vous connaissez pas et bin tant pis pour vous, audiogalaxy existe après tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dmao:
*
Si tu étais ému en voyant Joan Baez, que se passe t'il lorque tu vois Melanie?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Mmmouais !!! Mais à part "Stoneground Words" qui me bottait pas mal, je reste fidèle à Joan pour la vie ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps pour Macolive : excuses pour la diversion, on va essayer de reprendre le cours normal du thread


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

pour ceux qui savent qui sont Robert Frank, Jonas Mekas, Arto Lindsay, John Zorn, Fred Frith, René Lussier, le gros Jean Derome, Tom Cora Tina Curran, Zeena Parkins (cf _Vespertine_ de Björk), Haco, Bill Laswell, Iva Bittová, Pavel Fajt, Ciro Battista, Wayne Horvitz, Heiner Goebbels, Christian Marclay 

et pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, il y a ça : 







existe aussi en film consommation conseillée sans modération

[13 juin 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

Pour Alèm : Fred Frith est un héros national en Belgique - mais on connaît aussi sa femme Gressa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 - excuses.........


----------



## remi trom (13 Juin 2002)

Arréte thebig, tout le monde dans le bureau me regarde bizard à force de pouffer à chacune de tes blagues ....

Une variante :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*à force de pouffer à chacune de tes blagues ....
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Euh Remi ! Tu crois pas que tu pouffes un peu là !!!! M... mon dentier


----------



## dmao (14 Juin 2002)

Cet album porte aussi bien son nom que sa pochette


----------



## remi trom (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
-------------------
Euh Remi ! Tu crois pas que tu pouffes un peu là !!!! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Je n'aurai qu'un mot :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*Arréte thebig, tout le monde dans le bureau me regarde bizard à force de pouffer à chacune de tes blagues ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
A 16H30 dans mon bureau !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Hé, Petit Scarabée ! t'as quel âge???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : c'est pas donné à tout le monde !hein, le bouffeur de hot dogs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bon OK je vais aller me confesser à vos secrets les plus...


----------



## remi trom (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Le Boss à Remi&gt;:
*
--------------------------
A 16H30 dans mon bureau !!!!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est pas très classe mais je n'aurais qu'une image Chef :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

A ta place Remi, j'aurais même remplacer le "F" par un "S" ...
...viré pour viré


----------



## MacOlive (14 Juin 2002)

Après une bonne journée de travail :

I'm going home !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

Sur mon site lien pour beefheart
 la géniale vidéo 
 big eyes for venus et le top
 ice crean for crow 
 en plus il est devenu un  vrai peintre et sculpteur quant à ces textes c'est top marteau !

 Mais  bon
c'était plus tard, je crois j'ai découvert ça il y a seulement 6 mois.
Pour l'oubli encore :
 non.


----------



## starbus (14 Juin 2002)

un des derniers (1995)




*Que dire sinon qu'il est excelent*
_Jamais trop vieux_


----------



## remi trom (14 Juin 2002)

Pour revenir à Iggy, si vous 'avez jamais écouté cet album, n'hésitez plus, du tout grand Art.


----------



## aes (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Le pire, c'est qu'après quelques minutes, alors que plus de 500.000 personnes scandaient "no rain ! no rain...", le soleil est apparu derrière les nuages et a inondé la scène en premier dans un halo cosmique ... ...
Certains en sont tombés à genoux tandis que d'autres se sont mis à pleurer...
Le paradis, je vous dis ...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 C'est qui l'alcoolique, là!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*
Je cherchais la pochette de"human ménagerie"Cockney Rebel",mais pas de photo toute seule*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
J'ai déjà trouvé Steve Harley ... :
(c'est mieux que rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*
Tu veux un verre pour oublier ça, mon bigounet?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Rigolez ... rigolez bien !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais lorsque je tenais sa main, j'avais des picotements partout (non Alèm, c'était pas des puces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!) - c'était "la grande dame du folk" à cette époque ... mon idole !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

Merci une fois de plus,bon cette fois je vous met le lien
vraiment à voir


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*mais non, c'est pas un disque de yan bleiz !




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




*Y*an*n*-*B*leiz, STP!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais!! C'est quoi ces allusions?? De toute façon, moi à cette époque, j'étais même pas prévu au programme!! Alors le pouvoir des fleurs, j'ai pas connu du tout!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais ça manque à ma culture, mais tant pis, on fait avec ce qu'on a...

Donc moi aussi je vous aime (_Je dis aime, et je le seme..._)

et...

_Mais putain qu'est-ce que c'est bon_
_De perdre la raison, de peter les plombs_
_Mais putain qu'est-ce que c'est bon_
_De perdre la raison, de peter les plombs_

*Beautées Vulgaires, zoo de nuit, 2002*!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Donc moi aussi je vous aime
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Avoue mon Yanneke ! : qu'est-ce qu'on se sent bien après l'avoir dit !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps pour Petit Scarabée : P..... la photo de Dick m'a fichu un coup : c'était tout moi quand j'avais 18 ans (en un peu plus petit et un peu plus trapu !)
De la folie, je vous jure


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Amis de la prairie, bonne journie (hi hi) !
Salut les frérots ! On est vendredi aujourd'hui - l'occasion rêvée de se reposer un peu avant le week end qui s'annonce mouvementé (comme tous les week ends d'ailleurs...!).
Il fait beau, le soleil brille et les oiseaux chantent (les oiseux aussi d'ailleurs...arff) - vivement qu'il pleuve un peu (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pour nos pivoines ...
Qui mieux que Diana pourrait nous aider à entamer cette excellente journée...
Je vous aime


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Et pour suivre, un vibrant hommage à Richie Havens ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Pour Manon : Zoot Horn Rollo en 1969 ...


----------



## remi trom (14 Juin 2002)

Hello evrybody,

J'vous dit pas les problèmes !!!! La réunion d'hier soir s'est très mal passée; ce qui a eu pour effet de rappeler à ma mémoire ce groupe de rythm & blues rock :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Moi, quand mon boss me sonne les cloches ... c'est :
ps : c'est pour les initiés....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2002)

Désolé de vous re-déranger les frérots, mais pourrions-nous "vibrer" un petit supplément pour Toine, Jacksim et Number One en plus de Jagger ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que c'est tout maintenant !!!


----------



## remi trom (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Désolé de vous re-déranger les frérots, mais pourrions-nous "vibrer" un petit supplément pour Toine, Jacksim et Number One en plus de Jagger ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que c'est tout maintenant !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Spécialement pour eux :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

Sympa ça Remi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si maintenant ils n'emballent pas sec, je ne comprend plus rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2002)

Frérots ! Unissons nos vibrations pour accompagner Jagger dans sa quête amoureuse et sentimentale ...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Bonjour les barbus!
On traine sous la couette?
La radio n'émet pas le weekend...?

Un "mercury blues" par Steve miller pour vous réveiller en douceur!
C'est parti...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
La radio n'émet pas le weekend...?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------------
Désolé, Tanplan, mais ma femme avait besoin de l'antenne ce week end pour mettre pendre son linge ... 
Et puis, samedi matin, j'ai eu la visite d'un petit ohm vert qui se plaignait d'interférences avec sa soucoupe... 
Non mais, tu te rends compte, quelle impédance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais que cela ne nous empêche pas de bien démarrer une semaine chaude et ensoleillée avec les Neville Brothers...


----------



## minime (17 Juin 2002)

Si vous écoutez trop Terry Callier
La semaine risque de rester suspendue entre le chaud et l'ensoleillé
Sans jamais vraiment démarrer...






[18 juin 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## minime (18 Juin 2002)

Le documentaire de Michael Wadleigh sur Woodstock sera diffusé sur France 2 la nuit prochaine (du mardi 18 au mercredi 19) à 1h10.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2002)

Salut MiniMe et merci pour l'info !
Je vais faire chauffer mon magnéto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Belle et chaude journée... ...!!!


----------



## dmao (19 Juin 2002)

Effectivement, belle journée. Tout à fait ce qu'il faut pour écouter les Lazy Smoke

Encore un grand classique peu connu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par dmao:
*
Encore un grand classique peu connu
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
...et malheureusement presque oublié dans le mouvement psychédélique...




..du tout bon !


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Salut MiniMe et merci pour l'info !
Je vais faire chauffer mon magnéto...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Belle et chaude journée... ...!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Alors...? T'es passé à la télé...?
J'aimerai bien savoir si j'ai un The Big dans mon magnéto...!_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Alors...? T'es passé à la télé...?
J'aimerai bien savoir si j'ai un The Big dans mon magnéto...!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Pour faciliter ta recherche, je suis le 426ième en partant du bord inférieur gauche de la photo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Pour faciliter ta recherche, je suis le 426ième en partant du bord inférieur gauche de la photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nom de...! C'est toi là?!
Quel bel homme tout de même ce YoungLebowsky...
T'as pas trop changé!


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------
Pour faciliter ta recherche, je suis le 426ième en partant du bord inférieur gauche de la photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 :




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh j'arrive pas à lire la marque de ta cigarette, d'ailleurs elle est plutôt bizarre et en forme de cône


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
euh&#8230; j'arrive pas à lire la marque de ta cigarette
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
La marque c'est "Venture" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et ne me dit pas que tu n'as jamais entendu parler du fameux "joint venture" de 1969.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps pour Tanplan : merci


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2002)

Sauf erreur de ma part ( 11 pages, ca fait long à lire) et pour compléter tout ce beau monde, il vous manque

Crosby, Stills, Nash (Young a été cité)
King Crimson. Ah Robert Fripp le disque et la pochette sublime de  In the court of...
Buffalo Springfield
Otis Redding
Family qui étaient un gros truc à l'époque
Chicago Transit Authority (3 premiers album absolument géniaux)
Vanilla Fudge
Mamas and Papas
MC5 
anecdotiquement Grand Funk Railroad (qui avaient la plus énorme sono de l'époque)

Voila pour les principaux qui me viennent à l'esprit


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Salut Fanrem !
Grâce à toi notre "anthologie" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) se complète ...
Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous connaissent ou ont entendu parler de "Radio Caroline" - la radio "pirate" qui émettait au départ d'un bateau ancré dans les eaux internationales de la Mer du Nord à cette époque.
J'ai retrouvé quelques bandes enregistrées sur un bon vieux Carad (une vingtaine d'heures d'émission) - Et bien, je vous jure que ça vaut le détour !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que votre journée soit belle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitié,
thebig


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2002)

avec le Présidetn Rosko naturellement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par FANREM:
*avec le Présidetn Rosko naturellement*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Là Fanrem, tu m'épates !!!


----------



## Luc G (20 Juin 2002)

Et pour ceux qui voudraient écouter Radio Caroline sur leur super chaîne hifi (à moins que TheBig ait piqué les bandes originales), c'était pas la FM à l'époque. En plus de la musique, vous aurez suffisamment de bruit de fond pour imaginer la mer, les mouettes et les cargos qui passent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

Pour sûr Luc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, il y avait un "fading" de tous les diables ... le son "partait" et "revenait" comme s'il suivait le rythme des marées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais qu'est-ce que c'était bon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2002)

En plus, ça m'a permis de dépoussiérer et de nettoyer mon vieil "UHER" qui traînait dans le grenier ...
...démarrage au quart de tour après +/- 15 années à l'arrêt ... un must !


----------

